# Question, Sir " The Squinching Look" for Portrait Photography



## surapon (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Teachers and all of my friends.
Here is the Link : 
http://gma.yahoo.com/video/squinching-look-good-every-photo-124510638.html

After you see/ Read this link, What do you think about the " Squinching look " for Portrait Photographer ?
For my Technique, I use to let my models say" Money" which make every one smile, and It work for me every time---May be "Money" words make every model " Squinching their eyes at " Nee " words ( ??)
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2013)

Photoshop users routinely open up the eyes of subjects like that. They may even move them. Its something to learn, since you may have only one photo and need to make it look like the person is in real life.


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Photoshop users routinely open up the eyes of subjects like that. They may even move them. Its something to learn, since you may have only one photo and need to make it look like the person is in real life.



Thank you, Dear Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
Well, My Photoshop skill still in Low level, Because I use very minimum for my Photos, Just 3-4 Commands.
But, I will go back to the Photoshop School at my Local Community College in this comming Spring Semester.
Yes, So many time that we have only one photo that we love, But that Picture have some Fault, and we must do the best to get it correct.
Have a great Night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice link. I run a portrait business and this is one of the harder things to describe to clients. I call it smiling with the eyes and it is essentially the "squinch". The "squinch" happens naturally with a soft smile but that is harder to duplicate on the spot or convey. His other video on the Jaw line is crucial also. It feels artificial but looks great when reviewing the images. Once a client sees what you're after, they more than cooperate. I often tell subjects a photograph isn't reality, its a chance to present the persona you want people to see. This all comes with experience and as a photographer the best way to gain this is by using professional models... they know exactly how to pose to maximize their natural assets. When you can effectively convey your motives and direction, coaching everyday clients is much easier. Unfortunately this is often the most difficult aspect to master as a portrait photographer. 

Hurley is a big fan of the X100S too btw


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Mr Surapon.
I think I just found a big reason I hate being in front of a camera! I always look startled. ;D I'm no pro, in fact far from it, but this will help when I do have to take portraits of the family etc. Going to have a look at the rest of his series too.
Very helpful link, thank you sir.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Nice link. I run a portrait business and this is one of the harder things to describe to clients. I call it smiling with the eyes and it is essentially the "squinch". The "squinch" happens naturally with a soft smile but that is harder to duplicate on the spot or convey. His other video on the Jaw line is crucial also. It feels artificial but looks great when reviewing the images. Once a client sees what you're after, they more than cooperate. I often tell subjects a photograph isn't reality, its a chance to present the persona you want people to see. This all comes with experience and as a photographer the best way to gain this is by using professional models... they know exactly how to pose to maximize their natural assets. When you can effectively convey your motives and direction, coaching everyday clients is much easier. Unfortunately this is often the most difficult aspect to master as a portrait photographer.
> 
> Hurley is a big fan of the X100S too btw



Thank you, Sir, Dear chilledXpress .
Yes, Thanks for comments from the Pro like you, Yes, Me too, It very difficult to tell the Model to post as the best as natural as they can, But, They want to look like the Hollywood movie stars.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> I think I just found a big reason I hate being in front of a camera! I always look startled. ;D I'm no pro, in fact far from it, but this will help when I do have to take portraits of the family etc. Going to have a look at the rest of his series too.
> Very helpful link, thank you sir.
> 
> Cheers Graham.




Good Sunday morning, Dear Graham.
Well, We learn some thing new in every days, Special from this great CR web site, from each other.
Have a great sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------

